# cured elk roasts/dried beef w qview



## erain (Jun 15, 2008)

aprox a week and a half ago i took a couple elk roasts and trimmed them up and using curlies brown sugar cure pumped them 10% and rubbed with the cure. put in frig and rotated every day. today was the day. took from fridge and rinsed off and let set at room temp for an hour and into my new masterbuilt for its virgin smoke(at long last). i seasoned it for a couple hours last weekend. put in smoker at 130 and left at that temp til outside of roast felt dry to touch. upped the temp to 160 and using prepurnt pieces of cherry leftover from gosm's last weeks smoke and some small bits of cherry wood gave it the smoke for two hours. turned up heat to 190 and will continue to smoke til internal is 155 deg which will be ltr tonite. right now seems to be holding steady at 126 but is lookin good.
here is qview what i have so far...

cured roasts goin into the masterbuilt-first smoke for it other than the 3 hr seasoning last weekend


after 2 hours smoke


will update with part 2 when done and cooled and thinley sliced

thks for ckin out my qview!!!


----------



## cowgirl (Jun 15, 2008)

...erain, will you adopt me? lol


----------



## supervman (Jun 15, 2008)

Dude - 
Friggin fantastic again! 
Is curlies a recipe or a product? 
Dang, Elk is a tasty wonder. 
Do you tan the hides and make jackets, gloves or moccasins? 
Stuff lasts forEVER. 

You rock man. 
Lookin forward to a meetin someday. 
SKOL VIKINGS! 
Vman


----------



## bassman (Jun 15, 2008)

I have a couple of elk roasts in the freezer.  Perhaps I'll give this a try.  Thanks for the Qview.  I'm sure we are all anxious to see the finished product.


----------



## coyote (Jun 15, 2008)

great looking table fare to be..

where do you buy elk at??


----------



## erain (Jun 15, 2008)

.300 winchester mag

here a finished pic, i wrapped in foil and toweled it for a cuple hrs, then will cool it down and tomorrow will slice it up, will post a pic so wecan see how well it did or didnt cure.....

just outta MES, 155 deg.



thks for cking out my post!!!


----------



## desertlites (Jun 15, 2008)

damn thats looking great erain-sheesh


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 15, 2008)

That looks outstanding


----------



## erain (Jun 15, 2008)

if you have venison,whether deer,elk,moose, you really got to give this a try. is still moist, has the cure with brown sugar. has the ham saltiness. just a great way to prepare an already fantastic meat. i know already this aint gonna last long.

roast 1, after spending the nite in cooler


roast 2, also after a nite in cooler


cured right to the center


thats a pan of "dried elk"


thks for ckin out my qview!!!


----------



## earache_my_eye (Jun 15, 2008)

Great looking eats there, erain! Real nice color, and I bet it tastes awesome!

I still want to try that recipe I sent you when deer season rolls around this fall/winter...it may take longer, but is more like what I'm after with dried deer/beef.

Good job on a interesting smoke!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





L8r,
Eric


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 15, 2008)

Erain I don't normally cut roasts but after seeing this you can bet I will be from now on great looking grub


----------



## supervman (Jun 15, 2008)

Erain - 
I'm sorry man, that is just plain TORTURE! 
OH, that looks good. 
Your wifey and friends are lucky folk. 
SKOL
V


----------



## waysideranch (Jun 16, 2008)

Sure wish my freezer had some elk in it.  Nice smoke.


----------



## seboke (Jun 16, 2008)

OMG!!  I almost called 911.  My eyes finally came back from the back of my head, so I didn't hit the send button...  Amazing!!


----------



## mossymo (Jun 16, 2008)

erain
Great looking final product !!!

Curleys pre-mixes are good stuff, I have tried many of their products and have been very pleased with them. I have 3 elk roasts in the freezer yet, you are giving me ideas for them.....


----------



## ronp (Jun 16, 2008)

Erain great post as usual.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I have a friend that does Elk. I will tell him about this. Where do you do get the cure? I did a search to no avail. 


As a side note, I still haven't found the Mortons quick cure stuff.


----------



## goat (Jun 16, 2008)

erain, that is some mighty fine looking elk roast.  Thanks for sharing with SMF.


----------



## ronp (Jun 16, 2008)

Thanks Ken.


----------



## coyote (Jun 16, 2008)

very good looking..and with out question, great tasting..


----------



## bbqgoddess (Jun 17, 2008)

Erain,
That elk looks so amazing! beam me over sum!!!
I would sure love to try that, however I am thinking I won't be coming across elk meat any time soon!! That was a great maiden voyage!! May all her smokes be as successful!!!  YUMMY


----------



## white cloud (Jun 17, 2008)

Wow nice job erain, you have to be proud of that.


----------



## nitrousinfected (Jun 18, 2008)

They have one of those stores in the Arkansas Oklahoma area  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  Looks awesome, gonna have to talk the father in law outta couple of them.


----------



## abelman (Jun 18, 2008)

Awesome smoke and q-view! The only thing missing is some of that on my plate,


----------



## minn.bill (Jun 19, 2008)

erain, ive done a couple myself with curleys .but i cant open your pics for some reason.just have red exes.any ideas.bill


----------



## supervman (Jun 19, 2008)

That happened to me yesterday on the how to roll a fatty tutorial. 
I DID NOTHING cept surf elsewhere for a while came back and magically it was working. I have no explanation for it. It was suggested to me to clear my internet explorer cache and or delete your history. Worth a try and stuff you should do every now and then anyway. SKOL VIKES   V


----------



## erain (Jun 19, 2008)

i dont know why this should be, i uploaded links from photobucket and when preview post they show up as already open. checked it out on another puter and they come up in post already open. i have that happen in my email because it doesnt upload any pics unless i give it green light, the way my security set up. not sure about this. maybe someone knows???


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 11, 2010)

Good God Erain !
I just followed a current thread to this beauty of a post of yours. I hope you don't mind points for a post nearly 2 years old, because I have to give you these!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






Bearcarver


----------

